# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  پخش فایل swf بدون flash.ocx

## حمید محمودی

با سلام خدمت دوستان محترم

میخواستم بپرسم آیا راهی هست که فایل swf رو بدون استفاده از کامپوننت flash.ocx بخونیم؟؟

اگه سورسی سراغ دارین لطفا معرفی بفرمایید

یا تشکر

----------


## Tasiyan

منظورتون از flash.ocx همون ShockwaveFlash ویبی هست؟

----------


## mmssoft

دوست عزیز من در تاپیک "*فقط سورس دانلود کنید!*" یک سورس در همین رابطه ای که شما میخواهید (پخش فایل های فلش بدون OCX) گذاشته ام. 
به صفحه زیر برین و دانلودش کنید : 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=171613&page=4

----------


## loads

> میخواستم بپرسم آیا راهی هست که فایل swf رو بدون استفاده از کامپوننت flash.ocx بخونیم؟؟


خیر . به هرحال شما باید از این کنترول استفاده کنید ولی چون این ocx به طور پیش فرض با ویندوز نصب میشه (ورژن 6) نیازی به رجیستر در سیستم کاربر نداره .




> (پخش فایل های فلش بدون OCX)


منظور شما از این جمله چیه ؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

اگر منظور شما ضميمه اول از اين پست هست كه خب توش از flash.ocx استفاده شده!!!!

----------


## Ali0Boy

من مثل دیگر دوستان فکر نکنم بشه ولی شاید اونهم می گم به نظر من شاید بشه که کدهای فایل ocx. مربوط به فلش رو برداری و در برنامه تان خودتان از اونا استفاده کنید و در هر جایی که می خواید اون زیرروال رو صدا بزنید و در اون آدرس فایلت رو بدی البته خودم هم شک دارم که بشه این کاری که گفتم رو هم باز کرد ولی به عنوان یه سوال برای تحقیق و دوباره دستبکار شدن به برنامه نویسی در VB بعد از یکی دو سال بد نیست. :متفکر: 
ولی بازم میگم که به فکر ساده تر کردن نباش که بهترین راه استفاده از همون فایل های ocx. خود VB نیست.  :چشمک:

----------


## حمید محمودی

از همه دوستان بابت پاسخی که دادن متشکرم

راستش من خیلی مشتاق بودم بدونم که Yahoomessenger چه جوری همون اول که بازش میکنیم یه فایل swf رو میخونه از هیچ کامپوننتی هم استفاده نکرده

من از flash.ocx نسخه 9 استفاده میکنم که 2.07 MB حجمشه
اگه dll یا کامپوننتی که حجم کمتری داره سراغ دارین لطفا معرفی بفرمایین

با تشکر

----------


## loads

> من از flash.ocx نسخه 9 استفاده میکنم که 2.07 MB حجمشه
> اگه dll یا کامپوننتی که حجم کمتری داره سراغ دارین لطفا معرفی بفرمایین


مشکل شما چیه دوست من . گفتم که اگه از همون ورژن 6 استفاده کنی نیازی نیست که ocx اون کنار برنامه باشه و در سیستم کاربر رجیستر بشه . مگر اینکه فایل فلاش شما با ورژن های بالاتر ساخته شده باشه . اگر میتونی توضیح بده میخوای چیکار کنی 
موفق باشی

----------


## حمید محمودی

سلام

من اصلا میخوام از کامپوننت ShockwaveFlash استفاده نکنم

و بدون استفاده از اون فایل فلش رو پخش کنم.آخه حجم ورژن 9 اون 2.7 مگه

----------


## loads

> سلام
> من اصلا میخوام از کامپوننت ShockwaveFlash استفاده نکنم
> و بدون استفاده از اون فایل فلش رو پخش کنم.آخه حجم ورژن 9 اون 2.7 مگه


این بازی که من ساختم رو ببین :
http://www.4shared.com/file/12508645...Explosion.html
توش از تعداد زیادی فایل فلش استفاده کردم و همونطور که میبینی فقط یه فایل اجرایی که حجمش حدود 2 مگه که به نصب و هیچ چیز دیگه ای نیاز نداره .

----------


## daniyal_1363

> این بازی که من ساختم رو ببین :
> http://www.4shared.com/file/12508645...Explosion.html
> توش از تعداد زیادی فایل فلش استفاده کردم و همونطور که میبینی فقط یه فایل اجرایی که حجمش حدود 2 مگه که به نصب و هیچ چیز دیگه ای نیاز نداره .


بازی خیلی قشنگ بود ولی نگفتی چه جوری ؟

----------


## ModernWarfare

اگه ممکنه توضیح بدید چطور از فلش استفاده کردید.چون معمولا باید فایل فلش در فولدر خود برنامه باشه و app.path

----------


## حمید محمودی

> چون معمولا باید فایل فلش در فولدر خود برنامه باشه و app.path


برای اجرای یه فایل exe که به flash.ocx متصل شده (یعنی از همون کامپوننت اگه در برنامتون استفاده کردین) تا اونجایی که من میدونم چاره ای جز استفاده از استفاده از این ocx ندارین.

لازم نیست که ocx در فولدر برنامهتون باشه. فقط کافی در روی سیستیمی که برنامه اجرا میشه فایل کامپوننت فلش ریجستر شده باشه.

برای ریجستر شدن هم یا خودتون میتونین این فایل رو با توابع api ریجستر بکنین ویا با فایل REGSVR32

بنده در vb6 هنوز به پاسخ این سوالم( پخش فایل swf بدون flash.ocx)نرسیدم.

----------

